# Banned essential oils?



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Those two you mention are on the USEF banned list - whether or not they actually have a calming effect on the horse is another matter, I'm not convinced that they do
As far as the type of events you're going too are concerned its probably safer to ask them up front if they have a list of banned substances, its never safe to assume anything


----------



## KWPNowner (Sep 25, 2012)

I would also check with the show associations, you may be able to look up the drug rules in their rulebook if they have it online. It's very unlikely that they would have any drug testing at show at that level, as well, which means in practice it is probably not policed at all. 

If they were running the shows under USEF rules, however, that would technically be a violation. Any substance used with the intent of altering a horse's performance is technically illegal, although those that don't test, or are allowable for other therapeutic means, can and are still given. I'm not sure if the substances you mentioned would test and I expect that even if they do, the absorption into the bloodstream would be so minimal from a topical application that it may not show up. So, I'd check the rules, but likely there isn't a lot of risk with using the product you're talking about.


----------

